# Driving from Dubai to Riyadh, Possible?



## adeelsh (Apr 6, 2016)

HI,

I have a UAE resident Visa, a six month multiple entry visa for KSA (i have already traveled once on this visa) and a car under my name.

Can i travel to Riyadh by road? is there any section on the visa that specifies a mode of travel e.g. a person can only travel by air?

looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Not sure that this is possible - but firstly - do you have GCC insurance cover for your car?
Secondly - is car fully paid and in your ownership or is it on finance?
Above two issues might make it more awkward to drive your car into KSA?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Travel by car:

Vehicle - If you are registered in Dubai - you will need a Carnet Du Passage (tripticket) from the Automobile and Touring Club in Dubai its as follows - 
EMSF Dubai Building - From Almulla Plaza towards Century Mall, first signal, turn right, it will be on your left. its a traditional looking sand brown building - access from the side. Then, you need to take a Tourism certificate from RTA.
IDP - International Driving Permit - Mobility & Travel | ATCUAE 
IDP will be valid for 1 year and fees will be dh 150. it will take 3 -5 days for processing. required documents emirates id drivers liecense and 2 photos. 

Source: I cannot post the link here. It is from another company's website's forum
If you want i will PM it to you.It has all the details on Umra visa (not the multiple visa)

Just for your information
Simpler customs procedures at UAE border crossings for motorists and truck operators | GulfNews.com

Advise: Please do not car to saudi arabia, Its a long journey, driving in Dubai and any other GCC country is different. No matter how good you drive, others are not as good drivers.


----------



## adeelsh (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi All,

Many thanks for your time and efforts on this.

Just sharing the information as it may help others moving forward.

1. You need carnet du passage, from Automobile club UAE. Although an international driving lisc is not required to drive in KSA but a close source told me that in case of an accident you can not claim insurance if you are not carrying an international driving permit so i still had it made on a safe side.

2. The automobile touring club will issue a request letter to RTA, you have to take it to the RTA service center at Al Twar building and ask them to issue you the travel certificate. If you are using a transported please have their name mentioned in there.

3. My visit visa to KSA specifies that i can only travel by Air so please check yours before planning your journey. I am using a door to door service between Dubai and Riyadh which is setting me back AED. 2300 and the car will be with me on the 3rd day of handing it over.

Hope this helps to someone in the future.


----------

